# Road Biking in ATL??



## niceandsteady (Mar 27, 2005)

How is the road biking scene in Atlanta? I am thinking about moving there from Chicago. How is the winter? Any good suggestions on Bike Stores?

Regards,

Mo


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sure you'll more recent data, but I lived there all the 80's up to 1998. I have to say road riding is not very good in Atlanta. 

Heavy traffic
Most roads are narrow with no paved shoulder. 
Several creeks and rivers running through the city and surroundings means some heavy traffic where you cross them. Also, generally only the main roads cross the rivers.
Long humid summers. You can get used to that. 

Winter can be quite nice. Low is usually 30 or so, so you can even ride in the AM.
There are plenty of good shops. Roswell Bicycles always did me right. 
IMO, road riding is worse in the northern suburbs than in Atlanta. City has more residential through streets.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

*Pick your routes carefully...*

...and you should be OK. The local cycling community is rather large with a number of group rides every day of the week during DST and weekend rides year round.

Check out www.sadlebred.com and the yahoo groups "sundayride" and "northatlantatriathlon."

I'll give props to what I think is the best shop in town with two ace mechanics, the Bicycle Link in Buckhead.


----------



## edmaverik (Mar 3, 2005)

I love it here. I moved from NYC and I love the road biking in GA. I live near Lawrenceville, GA. There is several great groups. My team and favorite site is www.gtcbike.org. Feel free to email me.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I second the www.sadlebred.com. Shameless Plug, it's my website 

There is traffic, probably no worse than you are used to in Chicago. We have a great riding scene down here!


----------



## niceandsteady (Mar 27, 2005)

The traffic here is crap.
Can you ride your bike year round? Is there is a strong bike community in the ATL? Thinking about living in Buckhead.





Sadlebred said:


> I second the www.sadlebred.com. Shameless Plug, it's my website
> 
> There is traffic, probably no worse than you are used to in Chicago. We have a great riding scene down here!


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

*Year 'round...YES!!*

You can ride your bike here all year, but you will still need some cold weather gear. Typical winter lows are 25 to 30. Nearly all of my winter riding is on the weekend since the days are too short November through about February for any weekday outdoor rides.

Buckhead is mostly a very upscale neighborhood (there are actually some low income projects on the east edge of the area). It is does contain one of the big party/bar districts that sometimes spills over into the surrounding neighborhoods, but it is a pretty contained area. Expect to pay a BIG premium whether you buy or rent in that area.

As far as riding, there are 4 or 5 weekday rides that would be an easy spin from the area, and at least 3 on the weekends.

Good Luck!!


----------



## turkishvan (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw ya'all got some snow in Colorado this week......um...

...... Atlanta is now on daylight savings time, the beautiful mixture of scents are wafting from spring follage, with the daily temps now in the mid 70's. Which naturally means the daily riding is wonderful. The choice of nightly group rides INTOWN for all levels just adds to the fun. Yeah its tough duty... but somebody has to suffer through it down here in DIXIE.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Just to clarify, I'm only negative about Atlanta and suburbs. Away from the city, Georgia has beautiful road riding. It's a pretty state.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*Great place...*

I lived in mid-town for several years while in college and had a blast riding in the city. Now, with a wife and kids, I live in the L'ville area I miss the city, although my kiddos have a great place to ride with no traffic. Call me crazy, but I felt safer riding in the actual city. I believe that this is because the residents and drivers are more used to seeing runners, cyclist, etc on their streets as opposed to the people who live in the burbs.

Tom


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

*Native sez "Come on down!"*

Apparently I am a rarity, in that I grew up in Ansley Park(middle of town), went to Emory, and now live here with my import wife(New Englander). I have ridden every concievable type of bike around Atlanta, and have in the last three years settled onto a road bike, which is where I hope to stay until I am dead. 

Atlanta is a city, and comes with the requisite hazards. The roads can be jacked up, moms drive SUVs while chatting, ******** blow by you in pickups because they think it is funny. That said...

The intown neighborhoods here are beautiful, and the roads are wide. I have yet to visit the city that has more trees intown. The terrain has something for everyone, but if you hate hills, move to New Orleans. The temps let you ride 24/7/365, but decent tread and rain gear are advisable, particularly in the spring. Buckhead is a lifestyle, and if you want it, go right ahead. Most single people live in condos and drink cosmos. Most families are, well...rich...obviously rich. If you want the lowdown on other intown spots, let me know. I detest suburbs and only go to them if I am on a trail that gets me there. 

Within 3 hours of Atlanta, of course, is any ride you could want...beach tour, mountian death ride, or a long flat ride past Pecan trees. 

A lot of the websites you have been shown are informative, and give the rides and paths. For the culture, I would point you to three:

BRAG: http://www.brag.org/
Bike Ride Across Georgia
Riding across the whole state, every year. People like to bike here. 

PATH foundation: 
http://www.pathfoundation.org/

A group of folks who are dedicated to making paths and routes for us folks.

The Beltline
http://www.beltline.org/

A movement, gaining plenty of momentum, to use existing rail lines as the basis for a 22 mile trolley/trail loop around the city. 

Hope this is helpful. Please feel free to send a private message should you have more detailed questions.


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm living in Stone Mountain on the east side of the city. There is some great riding in and around the Stone Mountain park. And it's fairly close to the city. 20-30 minutes to downtown is not bad for Atlanta. And the best of it, it's fairly cheap.


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

*Free!*



Minimalist said:


> I'm living in Stone Mountain on the east side of the city. There is some great riding in and around the Stone Mountain park. And it's fairly close to the city. 20-30 minutes to downtown is not bad for Atlanta. And the best of it, it's fairly cheap.


Cheap?? It is FREE! If you ride into the park, there is no charge to enter. And there is a designated trail to get you from downtown to the park. It ROCKS!


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

atlroadie said:


> Cheap?? It is FREE! If you ride into the park, there is no charge to enter. And there is a designated trail to get you from downtown to the park. It ROCKS!


I meant living in Stone Mountain is fairly cheap compared to some other 'burbs.


----------



## cloudatlas (Apr 30, 2005)

*riding in atl*

i used to live in atl (in between buckhead & midtown), and riding there is great. used to bike primarily in the fancy part of buckhead hood, as a matter of fact. 

a cool bike shop there is bike link, also located in buckhead. there's a dude there who'll remember you from 5 years ago. when i went back there during winter break to ship my bike to california where i live now, he remembered my name as well as the fact that he almost lost my wheel when he was helping me load it in my car. i used to have a memory like that, but alas, age sets in and no longer. 

if you want hours of uninterruped riding and don't mind a little bit of a drive, check out "silk sheets," south of the airport. nice wide roads, and most drivers are extremely courteous due to the sheer number of bikers there. 

riding in stone mountain is okay, too, but there are some ******** who will hunk at you for no other reason than that they're drunk.


----------

